# GoPro



## iPat09 (Feb 5, 2013)

I'm going on a pretty extensive Amtrak trip with my brother coming up in June and I am wanting to document it as much as I can. To do this, I will be taking along a few GoPros. I am wanting to shoot mostly time lapses out of our roomette window, as well as from other locations. Has anyone done this and do you have any tips on how to make it look the absolute best?


----------



## TraneMan (Feb 5, 2013)

iPat09 said:


> I'm going on a pretty extensive Amtrak trip with my brother coming up in June and I am wanting to document it as much as I can. To do this, I will be taking along a few GoPros. I am wanting to shoot mostly time lapses out of our roomette window, as well as from other locations. Has anyone done this and do you have any tips on how to make it look the absolute best?


I've thought about getting one of these, and was thinking of getting on the end of the train... But then, I am sure be hard to find a way to get one on the end with out any issue!

The roomette would be good, and stick it behind the curtian so you won't get the reflections on the glass.


----------



## ns4eva (Feb 6, 2013)

I was actually considering this very idea for my trip this summer from HIN to ESM. I just haven't put much thought into how to make it all work out yet. I'll be following this topic for sure and will make sure to throw any of my ideas here.


----------



## iPat09 (Feb 6, 2013)

Hey ns4eva, this is what I have planned so far. Taking at least 2 gopros with me, possibly a third if my brother buys one. One will be kept on the window in our roomette via the suction cup, taking pictures for a time lapse. Still working on the interval. At times, I also want to mount one on the back window of the last car, mostly when we are pulling out of stations. I also really want to mount one at the rear of the lounge, looking forward. This way, I can capture activity that happens in the car, as well as see the scenery fly by.

If I have any other ideas, I'll be sure to share them.


----------



## CHamilton (Feb 6, 2013)

I've been looking at similar cameras as well. Has anyone compared the GoPro with the Contour? Both have gotten decidedly mixed reviews.


----------



## D.P. Roberts (Feb 6, 2013)

Personally, I would find it a little weird to be lounging in the lounge car, knowing I'm on camera the whole time. If it's left unattended, there's also the possibility that it would get stolen or moved, or that the car attendant would take it down.


----------



## roomette (Feb 6, 2013)

The GoPro is probably the way to go. Amazing video and small size. Plus it's water proof!



How much video will they hold before you need to download. And, can you download over WiF?

There's no Train Videography Forum?

Thanks


----------



## leemell (Feb 6, 2013)

D.P. Roberts said:


> Personally, I would find it a little weird to be lounging in the lounge car, knowing I'm on camera the whole time. If it's left unattended, there's also the possibility that it would get stolen or moved, or that the car attendant would take it down.



You might also have a problem with some passengers and if you "publish" it need releases.


----------



## roomette (Feb 6, 2013)

D.P. Roberts said:


> Personally, I would find it a little weird to be lounging in the lounge car, knowing I'm on camera the whole time. If it's left unattended, there's also the possibility that it would get stolen or moved, or that the car attendant would take it down.



You better stay out of grocery stores and banks!


----------



## Ryan (Feb 6, 2013)

leemell said:


> D.P. Roberts said:
> 
> 
> > Personally, I would find it a little weird to be lounging in the lounge car, knowing I'm on camera the whole time. If it's left unattended, there's also the possibility that it would get stolen or moved, or that the car attendant would take it down.
> ...


Not necessarily.


----------



## D.P. Roberts (Feb 6, 2013)

roomette said:


> D.P. Roberts said:
> 
> 
> > Personally, I would find it a little weird to be lounging in the lounge car, knowing I'm on camera the whole time. If it's left unattended, there's also the possibility that it would get stolen or moved, or that the car attendant would take it down.
> ...


There's a difference between an individual's video camera and security camera. With a security camera, I know I'm on camera, it's usually only for a few seconds, and the video isn't being posted randomly on the internet somewhere without my knowledge.


----------



## crescent2 (Feb 6, 2013)

I have to agree with D.P.--I wouldn't want an individual's video camera running all the time in the lounge, diner, etc. Even if it's not against policy, it's just plain rude. "Smile, you're on candid camera!" It's not the same as security cameras. Please reconsider part of your plan.


----------



## roomette (Feb 7, 2013)

D.P. Roberts said:


> the video isn't being posted randomly on the internet somewhere without my knowledge.


How can you possibly know that? I see security camera videos all over You Tube and television shows.

I would find it hard to believe they all have written permission from random members of the public that appear in the frame.


----------



## WhoozOn1st (Feb 8, 2013)

roomette said:


> There's no Train Videography Forum?


I think train videography would work as a topic within the larger train photography forum. Why not start a thread?


----------



## roomette (Feb 8, 2013)

Isn't that what has happened with this thread?


----------



## iPat09 (Feb 14, 2013)

I should have specified that in the lounge car, it would be shot as a time lapse. I want to get get it started before sunrise, that way you see the length of the car, the scenery flying by and the sun rising, hopefully with some clouds. I have three fantastic routes to choose from when shooting this. WB Southwest Chief, NB Coast Starlight, and EB Empire Builder.

I think as long as it is a time lapse, and at that early hour, I won't have to worry about many people being in the car other than myself.


----------



## Devil's Advocate (Feb 14, 2013)

Add me to the list of people who do not want to have our time in the lounge car recorded by some random stranger.

I have no idea if it's against the rules or against the law, I just know it's against any social etiquette I've been exposed to.

People expect to be caught accidentally while you're filming your friends or the scenery or whatever, but most folks aren't going to be expecting a tiny nearly unrecognizable camera stuck on the wall or in the corner filming their every move.

If you want to record everyone who enters the car then use a camera large enough to make it obvious what you're doing so people can ask you what's going on.


----------



## roomette (Feb 22, 2013)

Cameras are now everywhere and a part of everyday life.

If you don't want to be captured by one of them the best place to stay is maybe in your own residence ... MAYBE!


----------



## Engine58 (Feb 23, 2013)

roomette said:


> Cameras are now everywhere and a part of everyday life. If you don't want to be captured by one of them the best place to stay is maybe in your own residence ... MAYBE!


But I have a camera in my house?


----------



## roomette (Feb 23, 2013)

That's why I said MAYBE. By the way I have a link to that camera!


----------

